# Pokemon Choice Mafia (Mafia win!)



## Mai (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are the rules, repeated from the sign-up thread:


1. Out of thread communication is ALLOWED for everyone.

2. Night actions not sent in will be IGNORED, not randomized.

3. PROVING your role in any concrete way is not allowed, but you may paraphrase your PM text.

4. As a whole town, you may only abstain three times.

5. Flavor text will be mostly relevant.

6. If you do not do anything for two day phases, then you will die (that means not sending in a night action and also not posting the next day). 

7. The same pokemon will not be used twice in any way, so keep that in mind when roleclaiming.

8. Do not always assume the stronger pokemon is the powered one! I'd say the best way to pick is decide which one you like better and don't think too hard.

Roles have been assigned and will be sent soon. After you get your two pokemon, reply to me which one you choose. Once everyone has decided and their final role has been chosen, night will begin.

*EDIT:* All beginning roles have been sent out. However, it will most likely take a while for me to reply to your choices due to difficulty in getting on an actual computer. The actual night will probably take a while to start.

*DOUBLE EDIT:* Okay that PM flavor text was all over the place you probably shouldn't try to make anything out of it. Especially those who got like none, officially. :/ Anyway, everyone who sent in their choice should have their results by now. Only one more person and then we can start night one!


----------



## Mai (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Night one)*

_Dittotown was a very happy place. Not very original, sure, but they were content. Each and every resident in this town was a ditto, obviously, and they all had fun doing happy ditto things. But what made them really happy was the Copier Festival. At night, every resident transformed into something new and interesting (sometimes getting the details messed up if they were doing something complicated) and when the day broke, everyone had fun guessing who was who. However, it seems some more sinister residents have joined in the game this year..._

*Night one has started.  You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Night one)*

*(I gave you warnings if you didn't send in your night action this time around, but next night you will not be reminded and will need to post.)*

You wake up to a happy ditto day where you expect you'll do happy ditto things and guess what everyone turned into when they participated in the happy ditto Copier Festival. You certainly had fun transforming. No one could ever guess what you transformed into!

So you hop/slither/hobble/fly/whatever (you don't want to give any clues about who you are) over to the town square, where everyone gathers to do some happy ditto pokemon guessing.

However, it seems that the guessing won't be so joyful! *Phantom,* who seems to be living up to her name by being almost completely transparent and incorporeal even in death, is dead. You're almost sure it's *Phantom,* anyway. The Copier Festival isn't really the best time to die, as sometimes people just get confused at who's actually dead! Once everyone turns back, though, you figure it out.

*Phantom's *probable body is a dark purple, with burn marks barely visible and sunken in red eyes. However, the burns are minor; nowhere near the amount a pokemon can stand. She probably died in some other way.

Well, *Phantom* was old anyway, and nearly starving. Ever since she stopped eating trainers she was pretty much skin and... since she was a ghost type she didn't have any bones, actually. Proven by her being... whatever she was, just fading away and being dead (not being a ghost, just being dead).

However, despite the fact she threatened to eat you occasionally, she never really followed through on anybody. Because of that you do feel slightly more sad that she died, but she was still creepy.

But aside from that one (slightly unsurprising) death everyone is fine. Hopefully the Copier Festival will continue with no more surpises?

*Phantom is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

...Gastly?


----------



## Silver (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Gastly's eyes aren't red. I think Mismagius, I'm pretty sure it's eyes are red and I know it's body is purple.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Gengar? Dusknoir?


----------



## OrngSumb (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Gengar?


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Since we're all supposed to be from either first or fifth generation, either Gastly, Haunter, Gengar, or some new ghost-type that I don't know.  Maybe the mummy one.  

Anyhow...crazy coincidence, Phantom being a ghost-type.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

 Isn't purple.

 is.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

...Yeah, gotta be Gengar. Hypnosis? Stops the target from talking for one day phase?


----------



## Glace (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Burn marks... An attempted arson kill blocked? Thinking way out there...


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I know Haunter is the default for revenge kills (upon death, they get to kill someone else from the grave), but with only one death, this doesn't sound like that.  Hmm...it's a long shot, but maybe the burns are from a healer overdose?  That begs the question of what happened to the Mafia's kill, though, and doesn't actually make that much sense.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Why would burns (assuming they're caused by either Scald or a Fire-type attack) have any relation to healing? Plus, I'm not even sure we have a healer...


----------



## JackPK (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I think you guys are right, Gengar is the only Gen I or V Pokemon that fits the physical description given. I have no idea about what role it could be, though; it's also entirely possible that it was vanilla.

Obviously we shouldn't all say who's vanilla and who's not, but how was everyone's choice? Was it between 2 Pokemon of the same generation or one of each? (Mine was one of each.) And was the more impressive Pokemon the one with the power? (Mine wasn't.)

Not sure whether this line of thought will lead us anywhere that'll help us deduce anything, but at least it's something to talk about, which (A) will maybe help draw in the inactives and (B) will give the Mafia more of a chance to screw up a little.


----------



## Glace (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Mine was a choice between the two different generations, and the more impressive one was most definitely not the one with the power.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Define impressive. Of the two generations I got, one was evolved and one wasn't. 

And as for burns... maybe it was something like a delayed kill that was interrupted?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Neither were impressive, nor evolved, but both were Grass-types.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I had a choice of two things. I chose the less obvious one, because I thought Mai was trying to trick me. It turns out that in Chansey VS. Audino Chansey _was_ the right one after all. So I forfeited my chance to be healer...


----------



## Wargle (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I got a choice for lover, one was Swoobat the other was Ditto.

I thought Ditto would make a lover...


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I have a choice between Beheeyem and Exeggutor. I choose Beheeyem and nothing happens when I look at Wargle from last night.

Which by the way I am NOT an inspector.


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

So, are you a tracker or something? :/

I got the less...competitive battling-able one, I guess you would say.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I would say that my Pokémon were both equal in impressiveness... I just honestly didn't really think about whether Mai was tricking me and went with the one that I personally preferred the most.

Also, about the flavour, I pretty much agree with everyone about Gengar. Can't find anything else that matches the description and plus, it spoke of the Pokémon liking to eat people, and Gengar has a big mouth... so yeah.

As for the burns, I'm with Superbird about it being Fire-type or Scald. I don't think it's related to healing... and yet the burns are apparently minor and not the main cause of death. It could be that the mafia was a Pokémon that could use Scald or maybe even Tri Attack, or a move that caused the side-effect of burns? But not a Fire-type move, because they'd be... kinda roasted in the description. Just a theory I'm throwing out there...


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

With my choices, the were from different generations, and of about equal rarity/power.  I just chose the first gen one because I'm like that.

Anyway, I think we've exhausted whatever assumptions we can make about the death.  I don't like to lynch inactives, but I like no lynch even less.  So far, Sonic Rainboom, Worst Username Ever, Chief Zackrai and Seritinaji have not posted.  For now, I'll go from the top, and nominate* Sonic Rainboom* for lynching.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Sorry! I'm here. I sort of overlooked this game. So, I think two people targeted Phantom - one caused burns, one killed her. We'll have to keep being patient to see if there are any other burning kills.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

wait one choice has powers but the other didn't? now i feel dumb.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> wait one choice has powers but the other didn't? now i feel dumb.


It was in the sign-up thread!!!


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

That's the premise. I guess that means you got a power?


----------



## Mai (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> wait one choice has powers but the other didn't? now i feel dumb.


.... Choosing between a powered role and vanilla was pretty much the whole idea of this game.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Hi. I have a lack of sleep, and it's hard to get the computer.

I just read through the thread.

Burn= Scald. I got Hitmonchan and Throh.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

So, are you saying you caused the burns?


----------



## Glace (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

No, she's saying that the burn was caused by Scald and the Pokemon she had to choose from were Hitmonchan and Throh.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I had Reuniclus and Porygon. Just going by type here, but I think I lost my chance at being an inspector.


----------



## Mai (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

*24 hour day extension. Get voting!*


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Looks like nothing is going to happen, unfortunately. *Abstain.*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

I'll go along with that, *Abstain*. We don't really have any leads tonight, it seems... and yeah.


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Agreed. Hurray for *Abstain*ing.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

*Abstain* due to lack of purpose for anything else.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

*Abstain, then.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day one)*

Since everyone was cool with *Phantom* dying, they saw no need to avenge her death. The town went to bed with no victim.

*Nobody died. You have two abstains left. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Night two)*

*Really? You're being inactive this early? ... What did I do wrong? Also remember that optional night actions have to be sent in saying you aren't going to use them, or you will be penalized!*

You wake up to a mostly uneventful day. Nothing seems to have happened during the night, just like you like it. Surprises are sometimes good (like the Copier Festival) but they're sometimes bad too (like when *Phantom* died). 

Luckily there are no surprises! Everyone's still alive and transformed. You're going to have such a fun time guessing who's who and doing some dittoey things! You didn't really get to do that yesterday.

*No one died.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

Does that imply we have an inactive Mafia? =D

I say we should lynch someone who hasn't listed what Pokemon he/she chose, or at least what types were availible. Inactive lynches seldom turn up Mafia, y'know?


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

Well.  At least no death.  Either inactivity, or someone got lucky (healer, protector, blocker, bulletproof, alien).  Guess I'll say now that I chose Rhyhorn so I don't get lynched.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

I picked Hitmonchan.
THERE.  Happy?


----------



## Glace (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

I picked Stunfisk. _Unreal air, yo._


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

I had Raichu and Elektross and picked Elektross. Sadly, I have no powers...

So it looks like the mafia might be inactive. Why not look for an inactive to lynch?


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

But what do you people _do_? How is roleclaiming Rhydon going to stop you from getting lynched?

Aside from that, everybody has posted besides Worst Username Ever, by the way.


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*



Whirlpool said:


> But what do you people _do_? How is roleclaiming Rhydon going to stop you from getting lynched?


Rhyhorn, not Rhydon.  And I don't know, I thought since the post said to say what we picked...I mean, it should be fairly simple to guess what power I have.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

Wow... nothing happened, eh? Well... since we're going around claiming Pokémon, I'll say I picked Marowak... out of Marowak and uh, Krookodile.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

It looks like most of us had a choice between a generation 5 and a generation 1 pokemon, and the trend also seems to be that the Gen. 1 pokemon had the power. (not always mind you-just generally)

Oh and btw, I had a choice between ninetales and chandelure. I chose chendelure, with no favorable results.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

Mai stated specifically that it was generation I and V, I think. 

*Worst Username Ever*, I guess?


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

I figured that we'd run out of types to claim and it'd weed out the Mafia. But yeah, with an inactive Mafia...
*Worst Username Ever.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

*Worst Username Ever* is alright with me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

I'll go with *Worst Username Ever* as well, not like we have any other leads.


----------



## Glace (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

*Worst Username Ever*


----------



## OrngSumb (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

I had to choose between Sawk and Hitmonlee. I chose Sawk and got a role.

*Worst Username Ever*


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

*Worst Username Ever* sounds fine to me.  I'm guessing Sonic Rainboom and OrngSumb are/would be fishing brothers or the like, because of the paired thing (Hitmonchan/Hitmonlee and Sawk/Throh).


----------



## JackPK (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*



Chief Zackrai said:


> It looks like most of us had a choice between a generation 5 and a generation 1 pokemon, and the trend also seems to be that the Gen. 1 pokemon had the power. (not always mind you-just generally)


You're right on that "not always" -  I had Arcanine and Lillipup. Arcanine didn't have the power, so I'm vanilla.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

*Worst Username ever* I wasn't active in the forum lately and I lost track on what's going on and I wish I pick someone else last night...

At least we can confirm that Squirrel has a vanilla role. She did say that she lost her chance to be an inspector.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

Sure, I'll go with *WUE*.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

So, when is this day going to end?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*



Seritinajii said:


> So, when is this day going to end?


Should have ended a few days ago...


----------



## Mai (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

*24 hour extension (maybe 48) because I'm going to have trouble changing phases. I figure you guys would rather have a really long day than a huge night, even though with out of thread communication allowed it doesn't really matter.*


----------



## Mai (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

Despite the un-bloodthirstiness of the beginning of the day, the various members of the town (and also the suspicious visitors of the town) decided that actually the death of *Phantom* did have to be avenged, and that *Worst Username Ever* had to be the victim.

Everyone quickly agreed, and they decided to wait until the very end of the day to actually do the deed, as was tradition.

The sun slowly, slowly set, and before long the villagers were wondering when it would finally become dusk, and then midnight, and after that dawn. They had already done what they needed to do in a day; why drag it on any longer?

When the sun finally started to hide in the clouds and the moon was just starting to  fully appear, almost all the disguised residents sent their strongest attacks at *Worst Username Ever*, who didn't seem to notice before she fell on the ground, dead.

Minutes later, several members of the town collapsed in a manner much like hers. They all had not attacked during the execution, but peacefulness didn't seem to be the problem. Later it was determined they fell into a coma, the cause of which was almost certainly fate.

They don't have that many good doctors or forensic scientists here in Dittotown. They're pokemon, after all!

*Worst Username Ever was modkilled and lynched. She was innocent.*

*Silver Panic was modkilled. She was innocent.*

*Wargle was modkilled. She was innocent.*

*Superbird was modkilled. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Zero Moment (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day two)*

None of them were killed in the player list...


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Night three)*

*Thanks, Kirby-Chan, for reminding me about this! Sorry I was so inactive too... *Modkills self**

Almost all of you wake up today. When you rise up from your bed, you go out to the square. None of you are in a coma, you realize! While that is good, there are still some bodies that are not so good.

 There are holes in the tile, with pieces of debris flung all around. Inside these are puddles of blood, and in laying beside one of the biggest craters is a large, very dead dog. The body was originally orange with black stripes (sort of like a tiger, but this was definitely a canine) and smooth cream fur, but now the corpse is stained red. The once luxurious fur is now matted and pink, and it seems after being flattened and pinned to the ground the dog had a hole driven through his stomach. The hole is circular and bloody, and some of the punctured organs are visible through the gaping hole in the poor dog's chest. After some deliberation, you decide that this is the body of *Gummy.*

Next you see the body of *Legendaryseeker99,* who was taken down in the most awesome way possible. He was obviously killed in revenge of the murder of another person* (Squirrel)* but that's not important right now and we are focusing on this body at this moment. He is covered in small lacerations and mud (because the killer was so awesome that they defied abilities) and there seemed to have been a small earthquake under him. After being knocked to his feet by said earthquake, *Legend* was dropped into a fissure in the ground and left to die. After being kicked in the face and covered with mud, the poor dead cactus was then spit on.

That was certainly the best death ever. Despite *Legend* being innocent, you will celebrate his death and the life of the killer from now on on every Copier Festival. Yes, you will. 

_You are the fangirl. It's you._

Oh yeah. There's another dead body here. You know, the one right by *Legend* that you had to ignore until you realized the true strength of the killer. *Squirrel* is dead, but in a much less awesome way than the planty one. Her body is covered in a green gel, the life seemingly drained out of it. Inside the gel are dull, saggy, bloated and moist sack-dot things that appear to be organs or something. These circles are surrounding a small, impish body, which is cream colored and slightly swollen. Other than the head and body, there aren't any other real appendages. It... seems like there might be some stubby legs and arms on the body, though.

Those are all the bodies. But *Kirby-Chan* still isn't in the square! You all rush to her house anxiously. She is still in bed, her arm reaching out to grab something. You aren't sure what, but that's fine. It's not like she's dead! Her eyes plead and plead for you to help her, but you're not sure what to do. Eventually the group determines that she is paralyzed and that it'll wear off by tomorrow. 

*Kirby-Chan is silenced and can't post or talk.*

*Jack was killed. He was innocent.*

*Legendaryseeker99 was killed. He was innocent.*

*Squirrel was killed. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Seritinajii (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Uh-oh. Three people dead in one night, and Kirby-chan silenced! This isn't good.

I can't really remember what's been happening, to tell the truth...^^;;


----------



## ole_schooler (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Not a lot was happening before, if I recall.  There were a number of inactivity deaths, and we all were at a loss on who to target (we went for someone who hadn't posted).

That being said, of the living players, this is who has claimed as what:

Sonic Rainboom: Hitmonchan
Kirby-Chan: unclaimed
OrngSumb: Sawk, powered
Arylett Dawnsborough: Marowak
Chief Zackrai: Chendelure, unpowered
Seritinajii: Elektross, unpowered
Glace: Stunfisk
ole_schooler: Rhyhorn, powered
Whirlpool: unclaimed

Of those that have been said, none seem particularly incriminating; however, odds are high that someone is either lying or has a deceptive role, as no Mafia have been killed yet.  I would encourage Kirby-Chan and Whirlpool to state their Pokemon (or point me to where they have already; I may have missed it) or face the possibility of a lynch.  (We only have two abstains left, btw.)


----------



## Whirlpool (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

...why isn't ole_schooler dead yet?

Putting that aside, I'm Alomomola with a power, as compared to Vaporeon.

Uh, Kirby_Chan /can't/ claim, since they're silenced.


----------



## ole_schooler (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*



Whirlpool said:


> ...why isn't ole_schooler dead yet?
> 
> Putting that aside, I'm Alomomola with a power, as compared to Vaporeon.
> 
> Uh, Kirby_Chan /can't/ claim, since they're silenced.


I'm guessing I'm still alive thanks to a nice healer, confused Mafia, or because of my power.

And yeah, forgot Kirby-Chan was silenced.  Derp me.


----------



## Seritinajii (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Your power? Are you a bulletproof, maybe?


----------



## Mai (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*



Seritinajii said:


> Your power? Are you a bulletproof, maybe?


Having a powered role means having a night action that you can choose to use.

EDIT: Also, you're past the time. *Get voting, please.*

DOUBLE EDIT: Hmm, I didn't set a time limit. Since killing with only vote sounds pretty silly, I'll let you guys have *24 more hours.*


----------



## ole_schooler (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*



Seritinajii said:


> Your power? Are you a bulletproof, maybe?


Close enough.  I'd rather not go into details, as that would enable the mafia to kill me easier.  

Of all the choices on the list, Chendelure sounds the most Mafia-like, being a ghost.  Unless someone has a better idea, I'm voting for *Chief Zackrai*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

No, no. Don't lynch me! I have no power, and my other choice was Ninetales. Does Ninetales sound Mafia? I don't think so, anyhow.


Um... I have no other reasons...


----------



## Mai (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Well, only one person has voted... I'll extend the daytime by another *24 hours.* After that, I'm not extending it again and even if only one person has voted I'll end the day.


----------



## Seritinajii (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Ehh, I'm not really sure we should lynch people based on their having a suspicious pokémon. To counteract it I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Glace (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

*sighs* Should we just inactive lynch, then? I still don't see any leads.


----------



## hyphen (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

*Abstain*


----------



## Mai (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

While *Chief Zackrai* ended up _not_ getting killed, the day is still filled with death. Smiling at his luck (the sun was almost set when the town decided dying was not in his fate today), *Zackrai* promptly gets rid of the grin on his face when he sees the bloody bodies before him. He was not the only person to have survived by mere luck, but there are many more that have died of pure misfortune.

Like *Orngsumb!* Turning to face him, you glimpse his eyes fluttering closed and knees buckling before he falls limply to the ground. Sprinting over to him as fast as you can, you turn him over and try to shake him awake. Sadly, he doesn't return to consciousness and you decide he is dead. You leave his blue body on the ground and walk away. You'd leave the whole town to escape the death. There's a problem, though. The bus driver is dead, and it's impossible to get out of town in any other way. You could take a car, but nobody has one. Also nobody is capable of driving one, being pokemon and all. And even for a pokemon the journey is too long on foot (or wings).

While pondering your escape you don't even notice *Arylett* dropping dead too. When you look at her you realize it's kind of funny. She's already wearing a skull (or did she just decompose really quickly?), so it's like she was _prepared_ to drop dead! Or something. 

*Orngsumb was modkilled. He was innocent.*

*Arylett Dawnsborough was modkilled. She was innocent.*

*You may only abstain one more time.*

*48 hours for night actions! Maybe.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Night three)*

*I'm not modkilling anymore. It's what delayed this in the first place.*

When you wake up, you find the body of* Mystic.*

You only see his (her) head poking out, because the rest of his (her) body is in a fissure in the ground. The head is covered in swollen, bloody bruises and lumps, presumably because he (she) was smacked around a bit after death. 

This killing is so awesome. You don't even care that the victim was innocent.

*Mystic is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

I know how Mystic died. Blame *Glace*. I did mention earlier that I chose Beheeyem. And by the way, I am a tracker.


----------



## Glace (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Wait woah. I'm a Stunfisk vig. I suspected Mystic, so.

Just so I don't get lynched, *Seritinajii*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

I'm thinking *Glace* is lying.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Vig is randomly convenient for that instance, isn't it? And besides Glace, if you are a vig, how come there was only one death? It would really make no sense at this point for the mafia to not kill, don't you think?

I'm suspicious, but not lynching yet.


----------



## Glace (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Inactive Mafia? Seritinajii is currently on vacation or something. Perhaps the lack of kill is because of that?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

I'm still not convinced. I'm not going to vote yet, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Glace (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Any way I could prove myself?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

Not really, but I doubt I'll actually vote at this point though because there isn't enough evidence (for me) leaning in your direction as mafia, either, so.


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day three)*

You end up lynching the greatest pokemon ever. It really is a shame, because he was innocent. 

You leave his limp orange and yellow body on the ground. You will have to live with yourself every day knowing that you killed the only true hero.

*Glace was lynched. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Mai (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Night four)*

No one died this time. Isn't that wonderful!

(You're still depressed at the death of the one true hero.)

*No one died.*

*48 hours for dicussion!*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

Well fuck we actually killed a vig. :(

And I am surprise there was no kill today. Inactive mafia? I tracked down Seritinajii which wouldn't matter anyway since there was no death. Any ideas?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

I'm the only innocent left, aren't I?


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

Is Doc Scratch a terrorist or something? :/ The game ends automatically after mafia outnumber innocents most of the time. 

Did we actually ever kill a mafia? But, uh. *Seritinajii* or something?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

no we didn't.

But I swear to god I am a vanilla townie.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

Sorry, *Kirby-Chan*, but this day should have never been.  The only reason I can guess it's still going is there's an activated alien that the GM wants to get lynched or something.  I tried to kill Whirlpool last night, and nothing happened, so either Kirby is a healer, or Whirlpool is an alien.  Either way, I think the Mafia's won this one.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

Alright, now I'm just confused.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

What makes you think I am a healer? I never mention that I was a healer in the first place. Also I thought you were a bulletproof?

*ole_schooler* 

Well either way the mafia wins whether we vote or not.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

will someone please explain to me what's going on?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

To sum it up: Ole_schooler said they killed Whirlpool last night and for some reason thought I was a healer even though I said I tracked Seritinajii last night.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

so who's mafia?


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

Just vote *ole_schooler*, Doc Scratch.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

um, no one has really convinced me yet, and Whirlpool, your post seems very mafia to me.

So I'm *Abstaining* right now.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

Scratch, quit fooling around and vote for Kirby before I get lynched.  We outnumber them; the charade can end.  And for the record, Kirby, I don't actually think you're a healer, but I like to account for all the possibilities, and I can't exactly kill Whirlpool right now.  Actually, maybe Whirlpool is a healer and healed themself.  Not important, I suppose.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

what charade? I really am confused as all hell right now. There is no pretending going on here.

Also, I really doubt there three innocents and two mafia, because two mafia for a game with seventeen people? that's a little ridiculous. I could see three mafia and two innocents, but.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

No, Scratch, you're right, I'm just a lying mafia trying to bring you down with me.  Fortunately, Whirlpool will kill tonight, meaning despite my death, we'll still win.

Of course, I've admitted to being a lying mafia.  I could still be lying.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

HERP DERP

apparently I'm mafia.

*Kirby-Chan* I guess then.


----------



## Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokemon Choice Mafia (Day four)*

*The votes are tied!*

I forgot how I decided to deal with tied votes in this mafia. 0_0;; I usually play games to the end, just so you know, but considering Seritinajii hasn't signed on in a month I think I'll just end this.

*The mafia (Chief Zackrai, ole_schooler, Seritinajii) win!*

End-game things coming up in a second.


----------



## Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

The original roles (in parentheses are the unpowered counterparts):

1. Mafia silencer- Raichu (Elektross)
2. Innocent skitzo- Maractus (Tangela)
3. Innocent Healer- Chansey (Tabunne)
4. Innocent inspector- Alakazam (Gothitelle)
5. Innocent thief- Zoroark (Gengar)
6. Innocent tracker- Beheeyem (Exeggutor)
7. Mafia poisoner- Ninetales (Chandelure)
8. Innocent Power Giver- Reuniclus (Porygon)
9. Innocent Fishing Brother- Hitmonchan (Throh)
10. Innocent Fishing Brother- Sawk (Hitmonlee)
11. Mafia Hitman- Excadrill (Rhydon)
12. Terrorist- Snorlax (Garbodor)
13. Innocent Doctor- Vaporeon (Alolomola)
14. Lover- Swoobat (Ditto)
15. Innocent Vigilante- STUNFISK (Seaking)
16. Innocent roleblocker- Lillipup (Arcanine)

Who they got assigned to:

Sonic Rainboom- Innocent Fishing Brother-Hitmonchan (Throh)
Worst Username Ever- Terrorist- Snorlax (Garbodor) 
Phantom- Innocent thief- Zoroark (Gengar)
Kirby-Chan- Innocent tracker- Beheeyem (Exeggutor)
Squirrel- Innocent bus driver- Porygon (Reuniclus)
Legendaryseeker99- Innocent skitzo- Maractus (Tangela)
OrngSumb- Innocent fishing brother- Sawk (Hitmonlee)
Arylett Dawnsborough- Innocent lightning rod- Marowak (Krookodile)
Chief Zackrai- Mafia poisoner- Ninetales (Chandelure)
Seritinajii- Mafia silencer- Raichu (Elektross)
Silver Panic- Innocent inspector- Alakazam (Gothitelle) 
Glace- Innocent vigilante- STUNFISK (Seaking)
Wargle- Lover- Swoobat (Ditto)
ole_schooler- Mafia hitman- Excadrill (Rhydon)
Whirlpool- Innocent Doctor- Alolomola (Vaporeon)
Superbird- Innocent healer- Chansey (Tabunne)
Jack- Innocent roleblocker- Lillipup (Arcanine)

And then the final roles:

Phantom- Vanilla- Gengar

Kirby-Chan- Innocent tracker- Beheeyem 

Squirrel- Vanilla- Reuniclus

Legendaryseeker99- Innocent skitzo- Maractus 

OrngSumb- Innocent fishing brother- Sawk 

Arylett Dawnsborough- Innocent lightning rod- Marowak

Chief Zackrai- Mafia goon- Chandelure

Seritinajii- Mafia silencer- Raichu 

Silver Panic- Vanilla- Gothitelle 

Glace- Innocent vigilante- STUNFISK

Wargle- Vanilla- Ditto

ole_schooler- Mafia goon- Rhydon

Whirlpool- Innocent Doctor- Alolomola 

Superbird- Vanilla- Tabunne

Jack- Vanilla- Arcanine

I didn't save the flavor text; they were only 1-2 sentences long anyway.


----------



## Glace (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry guys. I failed with the best Pokemon ever. ;-;


----------



## Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

Log for night one:

Sonic Rainboom- Innocent Fishing Brother-Hitmonchan- Conditional Glace

Worst Username Ever- Unknowing mafia- Garbodor 

Phantom- Vanilla- Gengar

Kirby-Chan- Innocent tracker- Beheeyem- Track Wargle 

Squirrel- Vanilla- Reuniclus

Legendaryseeker99- Innocent skitzo- Maractus- Roleblock Seritinajii

OrngSumb- Innocent fishing brother- Sawk- Conditional Jack

Arylett Dawnsborough- Innocent lightning rod- Marowak- Do nothing

Chief Zackrai- Mafia goon- Chandelure- Kill Phantom

Seritinajii- Mafia silencer- Raichu- Silence Jack 

Silver Panic- Vanilla- Gothitelle 

Glace- Innocent vigilante- STUNFISK- Do nothing

Results: Phantom dead, Jack NOT silenced, Wargle tracked down (nothing).

---

No one died.

---

Night two:

Kirby-Chan tracked Squirrel down (nothing).

Mystic decides to conditionally kill Kirby-Chan.

Results: No one dies; Squirrel tracked down.

---

WUE lynched, Silver modkilled, Superbird modkilled, and Wargle modkilled.

---

Night three:

Ole_schooler kills Gummy.

Seritinajii silences Kirby-Chan.

Legendaryseeker99 kills Squirrel.

Glace kills Legendaryseeker99.

Results: Legendary killed, Squirrel killed, Kirby-Chan silenced, Gummy killed.

---

Orngsumb and Arylett Dawnsborough modkilled.

---

Night four:

Glace kills Mystic.

Results: Mystic dead.

---

Glace lynched.

---

Night five:

Whirlpool self-heals.

Ole_schooler kills Whirlpool.

Kirby-Chan tracks down Seritinajii (nothing).

Results: No one dies.

---

Votes tied; mafia win due to majority.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate dying night one.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 5, 2011)

I fail as a tracker. I can't believe I help the mafia by killing a vig! D: *Goes to the corner and cries*

Fun game though. :D


----------

